
Is It Ethically Okay to Get Food Delivered? - pmoriarty
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2020/04/grocery-delivery-takeout-eating-ethically-pandemic/610111/
======
uberman
The author wrote an article with a click bait title to conclude that they are
not sure of the answer?

No one should be governing their moral principles based on a magazine or blog
post. Evaluate the potential consequences of your actions and make the right
decision for you. While I don't get food delivered as there are no options for
that where I live, I personally see this as no different from any other
delivery. Is it unethical to get mail?

My personal compass says this is perfectly ethical and presumably the
alternative for the delivery person is unemployment. One could easily ask if
it is unethical to NOT have deliveries given the plight of restaurants and
their staff.

In the end, I see the whole conversation as a gross tone deaf exercise in
privilege.

------
superduper2020
Yes, why not

